# Can look all day



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been looking at K9Data and it is so fascinating.... I haven't entered Charlie's information yet but I found his grandparents on it. I am able to go back quite a few years and I really really get excited when they have a picture of the dog ...

So here are some of Charlie's great great great......grandfathers 
Pedigree: Normanby Balfour
Pedigree: Culham Brass
Pedigree: Eng. CH. Cubbington Diver


I just LOVE looking at the old pictures.

I found a few black labs in the pedigree....that's very he gets those single black hairs in his fur, lol :


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Those old pictures are great. I was looking at k9data the other day and saw the pictures of Normandy Balfour and Culham Brass. They're way back in the very early days of the breed and I think are also in Zoe's pedigree.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Black hairs come from an incomplete dominance of the yellow gene as I understand it It is fairly common to find black hairs in goldens and I have seen puppies born with black patches The black dogs in golden pedigrees are flat coated retrievers not labs. Annef


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh ok, I just got the info about the black labs from going way way back in Charlie's pedigree and this came up.... but that's like over 120 year's ago....lol

Pedigree: Think (FCR, black)


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

FCR stands for Flat coated retriever.There are yellow flat coats still born today but they are not accepted as part of the breed standard of flatcoats, they look very 'golden' There is a lot of information available about the development of the breed and the ruins of the house where they were first bred, is where the 'Gathering' of the GRCS is taking place next July up in the highlands of Scotland following the centenary celebrations of the GRC. We ar very lucky to be able to trace the history of the breed in so much detail Annef


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems we all at go back to the begaining in our pedigrees, so many of the old pictures of goldens look like field goldens today.


----------

